# How to split an image for making a poster?



## ajaybc (Jan 30, 2008)

I have designed a poster for an exibition at my college.Now I have to print it.It takes a lot of money to print large images as it cant be printed in normal printer available at my college.
So I intend to split the image into small parts (A4 sized) print it and then join them to make the poster.That way we can print it in normal printers.

Now the problem is IS THERE ANY SOFTWARE TO SPLIT IT INTO MANY A4 SIZED PARTS?
I searched for them online but found that they were not designed for this purpose.Many of them are used for just dividing the image such that it loads on webpages faster.
PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME.I NEED A SOLN BEFORE TUESDAY(5-feb)....
Please.................


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 31, 2008)

Generally the software comes with the printer has this option. I had a cannon Printer and the software came with it had similar poster printing wizard..


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there any other software for this?


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 31, 2008)

hp's printer soft also does this.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 31, 2008)

i had tried *Click2Poster *www.bluesquirrel.com/download/Click2PosterSetup.exe*

It served my purpose for posters...


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

Doesn't picasa do this too?


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 1, 2008)

RaghuKL said:


> i had tried *Click2Poster *www.bluesquirrel.com/download/Click2PosterSetup.exe*
> 
> It served my purpose for posters...



I downloaded installed and registered click to poster.But when I click on anything it closes.


some one please help.I want a solution before tuesday


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

just go  here ..!!


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 1, 2008)

Why don't you do it without using additional softwares...?? In photoshop, you can mark guides at specific places, (for eg, if you want to print in A4, keep vertical guides at 8.27" position, 16.54" position etc and horizontal guides at 11.69, 23.38, etc.. 'coz A4 measures 8.27 x 11.69) and crop to that position, and save as separate picture.

One word of advice: If you are gonna make multiple prints and then paste all together, allow for overlap between the images, so that you can paste one over another.. Hope I made my point clearly..!!


----------



## blueshift (Feb 1, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Now the problem is IS THERE ANY SOFTWARE TO SPLIT IT INTO MANY A4 SIZED PARTS?



I guess I  have posted this online tool before somewhere.

Link: Block Posters
This free online tool will split the uploaded image and allows you to download PDF files of that.


----------



## anandk (Feb 3, 2008)

yes, ^ *www.blockposters.com/ is good!


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank u every one for helping me out


----------

